# Following basic training...



## SigOp Guy (23 Nov 2004)

So yeah, I go in for BMQ on Jan 11/05  ;D and I was wondering how long after I finish that will I be doing SQ? I'm going Reg force.

TIA for the answers


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2004)

I had students who waited a year in between ........but that sillyness should be over !!


----------



## Kevin_B (23 Nov 2004)

I've heard that it starts as soon as BMQ ends.


----------



## SigOp Guy (23 Nov 2004)

A year? Damn!! Hopefuly you and Kevin_B are right and it starts almost right away. Thanks guys!


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

should be right away. esp for regs because they typicaly plan the two together as it is a basic course.

reserves it will be the next summer


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> should be right away. esp for regs because they typicaly plan the two together as it is a basic course.
> 
> reserves it will be the next summer



And exactly hat world do you live in ??  When i taught at CFSME, the PAT platoon had guys waiting for SQ that had been there for 1 to 2 years waiting.  We finaly had to get soldiers onto the QL3 without the SQ course just to get rid of them !!!  Because BMQ mixes trades from all 3 environments, they cannot always coincide with SQ, the various QL3s or other career courses. If you are a reservist, do not presume to know how it often happens.  I would hope that the military has gotten its act together but i am also a realist....be prepared to wait !


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

that sounds pretty rediculouse, but it wouldnt surprise me


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2004)

I'm not kidding....we had some guys who were almost eligible for their cpl's after the QL3, they had spent so much time on PAT .........it got so stupid, we had 130 PATs in the school !!!


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

thats one way to spend your contract

when are you eligable for tours?

send em on GD?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2004)

They were sent to 5 RGC and 4 ESR to do some kind of OJT..........no tours of course as they are not MOC qualified


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

from what i know (which isnt much)

when reserves go on tour they get dropped a rank

does that happen in the regs?

does your pay grade get dropped also?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2004)

regs dont drop in rank or pay !!!

Reservist do because you do not have the training and experience (in most cases but not all) that comes with that rank for a reg force soldier.   My QL6A field engineer was 6 months and the reserve one is 6 weeks. Therefore you cannot expect a pres MCpl to be able to perform the tasks expected of a reg MCpl.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Nov 2004)

I know a reservist who was bumped up from MCpl to Sgt(acting though) for a tour.

Depends on trade and time in/courses completed, and what position your going for on tour.


----------



## helene_alone (15 Feb 2005)

another one of my so many questions....
Right after St-jean, (reg force), when you are done with your bmq, where r you posted until you go do your MOC training? (sorry if i dont have the right term for it, if I dont, please correct me!)
I mean, i suppose there is a waiting period, depending on what time your MOC training is beginning, so where r you supposed to be during that time? do you stay at st-Jean or do you go at the base where you will eventually begin your SQ or MOC training? do you go home???
thanks again, guys!


----------



## Horse_Soldier (15 Feb 2005)

Généralement, les gens en attente ne sont pas gardés ÃƒÂ  St-Jean.  Ils sont envoyés ÃƒÂ  la base où leur formation post-QMB est donnée.  Si ton ami est Génie de Combat, ca sera probablement ÃƒÂ  la base de Gagetown au Nouveau-Brunswick.


----------



## helene_alone (15 Feb 2005)

thanks horse... unfortunately, it was the dreaded answer! lolll but the logiacal one.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (15 Feb 2005)

Montréal - Gagetown = environ 9-10 heures de route.  Je l'ai fait assez souvent    Je ne voyageais que pour les longues fins de semaine.


----------



## helene_alone (15 Feb 2005)

loll ÃƒÂ  pied, c'est tu faisable??? maudit, dis moi pas va falloir non seulement m'acheter un char mais que je passe mon permis de conduire?    c'est quand meme plus loin que st-jean. btw, le nono qui est ÃƒÂ  st-jean en ce moment, l'a déjÃƒÂ  fait a pied, montréal st-jean... ca se peut-tu? lollll pense pas qu'il la refasse, celle-la.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (15 Feb 2005)

helene_alone said:
			
		

> loll ÃƒÂ  pied, c'est tu faisable??? maudit, dis moi pas va falloir non seulement m'acheter un char mais que je passe mon permis de conduire?    c'est quand meme plus loin que st-jean. btw, le non qui est ÃƒÂ  st-jean en ce moment, l'a déjÃƒÂ  fait a pied, montréal st-jean... ca se peut-tu? lollll pense pas qu'il la refasse, celle-la.


Tout est faisable ÃƒÂ  pied - suffit d'avoir le temps   ;D   Y encore l'avion.   Ma femme est venue me rejoindre en avion ÃƒÂ  Gagetown pour ma graduation il y a toutes ces années...


----------



## Arclite (16 Feb 2005)

i heard you go to whats called a PAT platoon. don't know where though

j'ai entendu que vous aller ÃƒÂ  ce qui s'appelle un peloton de PAT. ne savez pas où cependant

sorry if my french is wrong. It's not my first language


----------



## helene_alone (16 Feb 2005)

french ain't that bad.. ;-)

I know about the name of it. where do go is another thing...


----------



## phalen (19 Feb 2005)

depends on what trade you are. you will be sent to where your next training will be done. When you get there if you have to wait for your course you go on pat.  If you have like a 3 month wait then you can ask to be sent to a base closer to home to do OJT (on job training) if your trade has a unit there.


----------



## RS (8 Jul 2005)

Just a few questions.  Can anyone help me out.  I may be clueless but what exactly is SQ?  

Is it part of the BMQ course in St Jean?  

If it is not part of the BMQ.........where is it held and how long is it.

Answers Anyone????????

Thank in Advance, 
Rs


----------



## Gouki (8 Jul 2005)

SQ = soldier qualification

read here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/1913.0


----------



## RS (8 Jul 2005)

Thanks Steve,

But it still does not really answer my question.  Anyone else?  

Is it only for the "combat arms" or is it for all trades?  The link you gave me only really related to individuals that were involved in combat arms.  Also the last post on that link was from 2003.....things change.

I just want to know if it is another course that is taken by non-combat arms trades.  In particular RMS.  

Thanks,
RS


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2005)

From CF Recruiting Site @ http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/jobs_e.aspx?qsid=1031

(All Army Trades are similar just delete Infantry and Insert Artillery, Armoured, Engineer, Lineman, Sigs etc.)

Basic Military Qualification
The first stage of training for everyone is the 10-week Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec. This training provides the basic core skills and knowledge common to all trades. It is also physically demanding. A primary goal of this course is to ensure that all recruits attain the CF physical fitness standard. BMQ covers the following topics: 

   policies and regulations of the Canadian Forces; 

   CF drill, dress and deportment (the â Å“three Dsâ ?); 

   basic safety; 

   first aid; 

   personal survival in nuclear, biological and chemical conditions; 

   handling and firing personal weapons; 

   cross-country navigation; and 

   personal survival in field conditions. 

Soldier Qualification 

On successful completion of BMQ, Infantry Soldiers go to a Military Training Centre for the 10-week Soldier Qualification (SQ) course, which covers the following topics: 

   Army physical fitness; 

   dismounted offensive and defensive operations; 

   reconnaissance patrolling; 

   advanced weapons-handling (working with grenades, machine-guns and anti-tank weapons); and 

   individual field-craft. 

Basic Military Occupational Training 

Basic Military Occupational (MOC) Training for Infantry Soldiers is conducted by their regiment. It takes about 10 weeks, and takes place at one of the following Military Training Centres: 

   The Royal Canadian Regiment: Meaford, Ontario; 

   Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry: Wainwright, Alberta; and 

   The Royal 22e Régiment: Valcartier, Quebec. Basic MOC training covers the following material: 

   Use and care of personal and section-level weapons, including rifles, machine guns and anti-tank weapons; 

   Field-craft, including personal hygiene and meal preparation, camouflage, sentry duties, signalling, selecting firing positions, tactical movements and lines of advance; 

   Construction of field defences, such as trenches and roadblocks, and laying and marking of minefields; 

   Navigation by day and by night; 

   Patrolling operations; and 

   Infantry section and platoon tactics, including offensive, defensive and transitional operations.


----------



## RS (9 Jul 2005)

Thanks Gunner98

I thought it was only for combat arms.  You answered my question.  I just saw it allot here on the forum and wondered what it was.  

Cheers, 
RS


----------



## Standards (9 Jul 2005)

Regarding who takes the SQ course; all personnel in trades for which the army is the MA (Managing Authority).  For the Reg F this essentially means everyone in the Cbt Arms.  However personnel from the CSS (Combat Service Support - cooks, clerks, etc) trades can, and likely will,l be sent on the SQ if they are posted to an army unit.  This would happen after trades training.

As all Army Reservists belong to the army (vice CFSTG etc), all PRes trades, less bandsmen, must take the SQ.


----------



## Jordan411 (9 Jul 2005)

I leave for St. Jean in September and am enrolled in as a 411 Vehicle Tech, I was under the impression that I go to SQ right after BMQ no questions asked. I thought it was just what you do, then I have a driving course then my MOC training.


----------



## RS (9 Jul 2005)

Thanks Standards........

Hope I get an air base!!

Cheers,
RS


----------



## copeland (13 Jul 2005)

I just got my application papers today, it's alot of stuff to fill in, I was interested in postal clerk and supply tech and refrigeration tech. My recruit officer said that I cant take refrigeration I need a course. Anyhow back to the point at hand, following basic training I know training for supply tech is like 67 days in Ontario but if theres a waiting period after traing to the point of trade training can I return home to wait until trade training or do I have to stay in Ontario and wait?

EDIT: couldn't take the spelling anymore :-[


----------



## copeland (13 Jul 2005)

Floowing? I Must be tired...I meant Following LOL.


----------



## arctictern (16 Jul 2005)

When you wait for a course you stay on a holding platoon and do odd jobs around the base until your course starts.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jul 2005)

Pick other trades as Postal Clerk is closed and Supply will be closed after the next selection on Monday.


----------



## Private Parts (20 Jul 2005)

Back to the original question, you'll probably do some time on a PAT (Personnel Awaiting Training) platoon before your course starts.

Or, you might get lucky - my QL3 course started a week after my BMQ was finished.  No, I have no idea how that happened (not that I was complaining)


----------



## PPCLIchick (27 Jul 2005)

SQ stands for soldier qualification. It's a course that everyone must pass if they chose Land trades (ARMY) as opposed to Air or Sea. You go on to SQ after basic. People used to go on a PAT platoon (platoon awaiting training) and wait. Now you go directly to SQ because people get out of shape after SQ. It's pretty much like Basic, just more physical activity, and it's more intense. Work on those pushups!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jul 2005)

PPCLIchick what BN are you with?


----------



## tig3r (26 Aug 2005)

i just had a small question...how does SQ work for reservists...is it over weekends or 10 weeks at one time??


----------



## canadianblue (26 Aug 2005)

Aren't they going to be having SQ become part of BMQ??? 

I remember a recruiter telling me that with this new 12 week BMQ they are going to be trying to get a recruit SQ qaulified as well during Basic. Can anybody elaborate on this any further?


----------



## Rubes (27 Aug 2005)

tig3r said:
			
		

> i just had a small question...how does SQ work for reservists...is it over weekends or 10 weeks at one time??



SQ for reservists is 3 weeks.  The Reg Force do 10 weeks.


----------



## Ninja9186 (28 Aug 2005)

does anybody know where SQ takes place?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Aug 2005)

Why don't you check the second post on this very topic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Aug 2005)

That being said, there's enough info here, and at the other threads on the SQ. So, to try keep everything together and not spread around the site, this one will be locked.


----------



## recruit101 (17 Sep 2005)

Alright, im 17, have one more year of highschool, and have been extremely athletic (played AAA midget hockey and on the Oil Barons of Fort McMurray) with a 76% average in school. Anyways, I'd like to join the infantry and become as high in rank as possible during my life as a military affiliated person. After i take BMQ, what happens next? What if I want to become a specialist? What if i want to become an officer leading specialists on tours? How do i climb through the ranks?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Sep 2005)

recruit101,

Firstly, welcome to Army.ca. You've wrapped a lot of questions up in that first post, most of which do not have simple answers. Your best course of action to start with is to spend some time reading and researching in the forums. You will find a lot of useful information on the forums here. Here are a few recommended starting points:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
(see the sections on Basic Training and Officer)

Basic Training - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103989.html#msg103989
Officer - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103985.html#msg103985

You'll also want to explore the Infantry FAQ to read up on JTF-2, pathfinders, snipers, etc:

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

*FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - *http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Take your time and explore the forum content. You'll get a good idea of what has already been discussed, and what approaches to posing questions might get the best results.

I'll lock up this thread for now while you start your research.

Cheers


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Sep 2006)

I was wondering if there is time off after completion of basic training.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there is time off after completion of basic training.



Maybe, maybe not...depnds on when the next course starts......


----------



## govenor_mac (13 Sep 2006)

They finish up approximately Dec.1 st. Then into Christmas break sometime there.Just curious.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> They finish up approximately Dec.1 st. Then into Christmas break sometime there.Just curious.



You'll find out soon enough.....when i was done BMQ, i didnt get any time off....i went to my QL3 right away....after that i got no time off...i went to my regiment right away and found myself on course there on day 1.......

When i graduated Navigation school , i got 10 days to move my house before my next course started...then i got posted in the middle of the course....so i moved as soon as the course was over......across the country...when i got there, i got 5 days off to set my place up...then i was shipped to the states on EX right away.  See what i'm getting at ?

When he knows whats going on...he'll tell you


----------



## stuckinshilo (24 Sep 2006)

I graduated from BMQ, and had three days to get from St. Jean to Shilo to report in at one horse


----------



## S McPhee (29 Sep 2006)

I just recently graduated from BMQ and as far as I know, we all had to wait until we reported to our next posting to find out if you can take any leave.  When I arrived I spent 2 days on PAT and then received a week and a half off.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Illegio (2 Oct 2006)

Basically, the short answer is, "it depends." The long answer is a bit more complicated. I really didn't get any time off between BMQ and SQ. I graduated on the 23rd of July from St. Jean, and my SQ started on the 31st of July in Gagetown, so I was in holding for about a week, just sitting on my hands for the most part, unless the MCpl gave us some minor task to do (take out the garbage, move furniture, etc...). THAT SAID, the guys that came from Wainwright had about a month on PAT prior to jumping on our SQ course, and they were granted the opportunity to take leave.

So in summary, again, it depends. You probably won't find out until the end of your BMQ course though, so I wouldn't make plans.


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Nov 2006)

Graduation Day is Nov 30th in Borden and then my son is being sent to Victoria B.C.Dec 1st. Will he still be sent home for Christmas? HELP!


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

What is he being sent to Victoria for?  Posting? Course?

Chances are, he won't know about XMas plans until he reports in.  The majority of schools and units are shut down for the holidays, but some also require watchkeepers and duty personnel.

Plenty of time still for him to make arrangements to come home if he gets leave.  If not, come visit him in Victoria.  Always other options...


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Nov 2006)

He is being sent to Victoria for his NCI Ops trade. There are five going from his platoon in Borden. We live too far away( CapeBreton) for us to go to Victoria. We both also work full time.....no options there. Just have to keep our fingers crossed I guess and PRAY!


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

According to the DIN site for Fleet School, there is a course starting 9 Jan and one starting 14 Feb.  

The school should be shut down for the holidays.  But once again, there is NO guarantee until he checks with his new unit what time off he will get.  Yes, he SHOULD have the holidays off, but there is no confirmed answer that any of us here can give you unless one of the instructors from the school is online.

They MIGHT tell him to schedule his leave and make his arrangements while he is in Borden, but most likely, as said, it will be discussed and advised once he reaches Victoria.  And for further years, realize also that there are going to be holidays that he will miss and not be able to be home for.


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Nov 2006)

Thank you for the info .....it helped. I know he will not be able to spend every Christmas with us as he has another life now. Its just that it is still new to us and we are adjusting.....adjusting very well I might add. He IS our only child. We do have our 11 year old nephew living with us now, so that  our time is well spent. Isn't it funny, our son left home to pursue his career...dreaded him leaving and our empty nest became not so empty anymore. God has a way of making things work.


----------



## punkd (21 Nov 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Graduation Day is Nov 30th in Borden and then my son is being sent to Victoria B.C.Dec 1st. Will he still be sent home for Christmas? HELP!



He won't be "sent home" for Christmas. He should be given time off, but getting back to the east coast will be upto him. 
Get him to look into LTA (leave travel assistance) where they will help him pay for travel expenses. If I remember right, they will pay so much a KM for him to travel (on 800km or more)


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Nov 2006)

I thought the CF paid one trip home a year at Christmas.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> I thought the CF paid one trip home a year at Christmas.



Yes and No.  The CF will cover one trip per year (at anytime) to the 'Next of Kin'.  It does not pay 100% of the costs, but will give LTA, which could cover the majority of the cost.


----------



## punkd (21 Nov 2006)

LTA
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/LTA_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=7


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Nov 2006)

Thank you, George and Punkd.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Nov 2006)

Your son will be home for Christmas if he chooses to be, That is a mandatory leave period other then on operations. As for LTA you cover the cost of the first 800km after that the CF pays which usually covers the full cost off the plane ticket. Remember of course that it is your Son's choice as to when he uses his LTA. It only occurs once in a fiscal year.. April 1st till April 1st.. So this year he will luck out he can use LTA for Christmas and then because the fiscal year will end he can use it again this summer. BUT! if he uses it again this summer then he wont be able to use it next Christmas you see how it works?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> That is a mandatory leave period other then on operations.



HoM......

Navy and Air force dont stop during the hollidays like the army back home does........We still run 24/7 with servicing crews and aircrews launching and recovering planes.  God knows what the Navy does but they dont shut down either.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (21 Nov 2006)

I was told that the Navy has "watches" on 24/7 when alongside...and for the most part, the single sailors do watch over Christmas so the folks with kids get Christmas with them and then they switch, and the single people have New Years off...not set in stone...and ya, sorry for hijackin' the thread...


----------



## navymich (21 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> God knows what the Navy does but they dont shut down either.



He will be at Fleet School which does shut down for the holidays.  Not sure how they pick base duty watches though.  And MRM, you are correct for the duties on the ships.  Most ships set up the duties through volunteers and that is how it usually ends up.  I have take New Years duties for the last few years.


----------



## govenor_mac (22 Nov 2006)

What is the reasoning of being sent to B.C. now? To get settled in? Seems like an expense to me. Especially since the course doesnt start until January.I know of another lad who finishes his basic Dec 6th( I think) and he is off the whole month of December and then goes to B.C. in January.He is in Quebec at the present........Oh well, I will find this all out soon enough.


----------



## HItorMiss (22 Nov 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> HoM......
> 
> Navy and Air force dont stop during the hollidays like the army back home does........We still run 24/7 with servicing crews and aircrews launching and recovering planes.  God knows what the Navy does but they dont shut down either.



My bad, I was outside my lane on the assumption of how christmas works for the other 2 elements, however schools do shut down right?


----------



## govenor_mac (22 Nov 2006)

I hope you are right HorM. It would be nice to have him with us for this Xmas.By the way...would he have to pay up front for his flight home and be reimbursed? Or pay the first 800km and the CF pays the rest? Any input would help.


----------



## navymich (22 Nov 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> I hope you are right HorM. It would be nice to have him with us for this Xmas.By the way...would he have to pay up front for his flight home and be reimbursed? Or pay the first 800km and the CF pays the rest? Any input would help.



Typically, you get an advance on your travel claim so that you can pay for your flight upfront with it.  This advance is then subtracted from the claim when it is submitted at the end of the leave.


----------



## Trinity (22 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> My bad, I was outside my lane on the assumption of how christmas works for the other 2 elements, however schools do shut down right?



Some army works on Christmas

Chaplains   ;D ;D


----------



## medic269 (1 Dec 2006)

I just graduated from St. Jean yesterday.  I'm due to report to Borden by Sunday and the RUMOR is the Borden will be shutting down Dec. 8th for Christmas.  It depends what the next unit of the individual is.  My buddies who are going to Meaford won't be off until the 15th I believe.  Regardless there is some time to see the family during the holidays.  Hope this helps  

Chris

P.S.  What a ride!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2006)

medic269 said:
			
		

> I just graduated from St. Jean yesterday.  I'm due to report to Borden by Sunday and the RUMOR is the Borden will be shutting down Dec. 8th for Christmas.  It depends what the next unit of the individual is.  My buddies who are going to Meaford won't be off until the 15th I believe.  Regardless there is some time to see the family during the holidays.  Hope this helps
> 
> Chris



It is not necessarily what Base or Unit you are at that dictates when you go on Leave, although it can be a major factor, but in this case it may be what Course you are on.  Chris is no longer on Crse, and those up in Meaford may still be finishing up a Crse.  They would go that extra week and finish a Crse, rather than have two or three weeks off and come back to do one week.  So you see, there are many factors that will affect when one goes on Leave.


----------



## govenor_mac (4 Dec 2006)

Well good news! Just got off the phone with my son and he's coming home Wednesday until the new year! There really and truly is a God.....no doubt about it! Thank You God!Thank you everyone !


----------



## festusmercer (31 Dec 2008)

HEADING TO BMQ JAN3/09 going in as vehicle tech. After all is done will i be posted to one of my choices or no? and how long is a posting? Wanting to know if should sell my house and buy one where posted. thanks for any help.Oh what is pretc.


----------



## MP 811 (31 Dec 2008)

Not sure what your poll is about but once your finished your basic, you'll be posted to whatever base your trade does it's initial QL3 training.  I wouldn't go selling your house just yet as you may or may not be posted to another base right after your trades training.

PRETC is a holding platoon that the majority of new troops are assigned to awaiting their trades training.  You may or may not be at PRETC for A LONG time.

Postings can be anywhere from 3 to 5 years...........sometimes even longer.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2008)

A search would have answered most, if not all, your questions, but as it is the end of the year, I'll be nice (believe me, that's rare!  ) and answer them.

Posted to base of choice?  Not necessarily, some people do get lucky but the CF sends you where they need you.
How long is a posting?  They all vary in length.  I was at 2 Fd Amb in Petawawa for 10 years.  Then only in Kingston for 2 years.  Positions change along with promotions, training levels , etc.
Should you sell your house and buy one where you are posted?  That also depends.  Do you want to keep your original house for some reason?  If you are going to keep it, do you have reliable renters?  Can you afford a house at your new posting?  There are too many factors in play here.

All in all, just worry about BMQ and trades training for now.  The rest will come later.  Here's a link for Royal Lepage Relocation Services, which is who the military uses for postings.

Good luck on BMQ and Happy New Year!  :cheers:


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

I don't know that this has been addressed yet.  If it has, by all means mods, please merge with the appropriate thread.

I confirmed today at the RC that new recruits (barring Air Force) have to do some sort of battle readiness training on top of what is taught at BMQ.  For the Army it's SQ (Soldier Qualification) Gagetown (?) and for Navy recruits it's NETP (Naval Environmental Training Program) either in Halifax or Esquimalt.  It's done now inbetween BMQ and QL3 courses (I believe this was done after the 3s courses previously and was dependant on your posting).  Not sure that this is something that all new recruits are aware of, I know that nobody mentioned it to me and I did not find it anywhere on the recruiting website.  I had to find out third hand and then ask about it myself.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> (barring Air Force)



Air Force pers have to complete the Basic Air Environment Qualification.



> I know that nobody mentioned it to me and I did not find it anywhere on the recruiting website.



This course is nothing new and it should have been mentioned to you. All CF personel, regardless of element, trade  & rank, have to complete NETP prior to serving aboard ships.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

I know NETP and battleschool is nothing new.  Just the timing of doing it has changed.  The WO at the RC said _ "if you had gone Air Force you wouldn't have to worry about either..."_  that kind of made me scratch my head.  I figured they'd certainly have some sort of elemental training.  I just wish someone would have told me at some point.  Not like it makes any difference, of course, I'm not going to withdraw my application over something so trivial as that.  (i.e/ you never told me about xyz training!!!)

I swear I have nothing against the air force at all LOL  I'm just quoting the WO I spoke with.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I know NETP and battleschool is nothing new.  Just the timing of doing it has changed.



If you look at the other naval trades on the recruting website, you will see NETP mentioned in between BMQ and QL3 courses.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

ok.  I just know that my husband did it right after his 3's oh so many years ago when he was posted to Halifax.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ok.  I just know that my husband did it right after his 3's oh so many years ago when he was posted to Halifax.



Just like the SQ should be taken prior to the QL3, sometimes its just not possible to schedule things in the ideal sequence for several reasons.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

indeed-  where did you find the NETP info?  I'm still looking for it.  what trade were you looking in?

-found in the hard sea trades, but isn't mentioned at all in the RMS Clerk training info.  Neither is SQ or Basic Air Environment Qualification for that matter.  It seems a little misleading.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> -found in the hard sea trades, but isn't mentioned at all in the RMS Clerk training info.



 I take it that you accepted an offer for RMS and a Naval environment uniform ?





> Neither is SQ or Basic Air Environment Qualification for that matter.  It seems a little misleading.



No, it is not.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

well - I'm still waiting on my offer, but seeing as that is my only choice and the environment I asked for - that's what I'm running with.

I think they should provide at least a blurb or disclaimer stating that, you know, depending on the environment you go into you will be completing the respective training.  It's not mentioned at all for the RMS Clerk trade or other support trades, so it appears that support trades don't complete that training when in fact they do.
.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> well - I'm still waiting on my offer, but seeing as that is my only choice and the environment I asked for



Remember that bit about over-thinking ?

What you asked for and what you get are mutualy exclusive. You are already spining about a course you may or may not have to take ( and you cant predict when you will be sent to take it) and basing that spinning on an offer that you havent gotten yet.

Relax.......everything falls into place in due course.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

Indeed - however, I like to have contingency plans.  Would they offer me something I didn't even ask for?  Oh lordy here I go again   :-\


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Would they offer me something I didn't even ask for?



They very well could come and offer you RMS but in an AF or Army uniform. Then you realised you spun yourself over NETP for nothing......see what i'm driving at ?

Theres a difference between contingency planing and spining yourself up.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

True.  That being said I really really don't want an army uniform....  :-\


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> True.  That being said I really really don't want an army uniform....  :-\



Unfortunately for you, this is a strong possibility.


Good luck, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

urgh.  thanks.  I hope I get what I want too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2009)

You do relaize that being in a Purple trade, though not common but it could happen that you could be forced to change uniforms at any time.


----------



## MikeL (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I confirmed today at the RC that new recruits (barring Air Force) have to do some sort of battle readiness training on top of what is taught at BMQ.  For the Army it's SQ (Soldier Qualification) Gagetown (?) and for Navy recruits it's NETP (Naval Environmental Training Program) either in Halifax or Esquimalt.



SQ is run at all the Infantry Schools/Dets across Canada

Also some Navy an Air Force pers do SQ. If you are a Med Tech for example you have to do SQ. Dunno of any other Navy/Air Force pers have to do SQ.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> *SQ is run at all the Infantry Schools/Dets across Canada*



There is only one Infantry School and it is located at CTC Gagetown. The term I believe you are looking for is Battle School.


----------



## MikeL (12 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> There is only one Infantry School and it is located at CTC Gagetown. The term I believe you are looking for is Battle School.



Yea thats what I meant; thanks for the correction.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You do realize that being in a Purple trade, though not common but it could happen that you could be forced to change uniforms at any time.



I know that as a purple trade I can be posted to any base in Canada or abroad (if the powers that be so wish it) and that I would wear whatever uniform would be required of me at said base (e.g. wearing CADPAT at any Army or Air base), but I would still BE Navy (if that is the branch I'm assigned to)  my name tapes would have that nifty anchor on them, and I'd still wear the black beret.  You don't switch environments willy nilly based on where you're posted.  I also know that you're only allowed to change uniforms once during your career (twice, if that second time you go officer).


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> You don't switch environments willy nilly based on where you're posted.  I also know that you're only allowed to change uniforms once during your career (twice, if that second time you go officer).



The CF can make you change environmental uniform as it sees fit.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

And why exactly would they see fit to do that?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> And why exactly would they see fit to do that?



Beats me but i've seen it happen enough to know its entirely within the realm of the possible.


----------



## Run away gun (12 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> And why exactly would they see fit to do that?



Because within purple trades there are still quotas for how many people within that trade can wear green, black and blue uniforms. Now if say the army DEU was understrengthed and the navy DEU overstrengthed due to releases or other reasons, it would be completely fathomable to see some pers switched from one DEU to another. But then again you could wear a navy DEU and never serve on a Naval base.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jan 2009)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> But then again you could wear a navy DEU and never serve on a Naval base.



She is well aware of that already.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> Because within purple trades there are still quotas for how many people within that trade can wear green, black and blue uniforms. Now if say the army DEU was understrengthed and the navy DEU overstrengthed due to releases or other reasons, it would be completely fathomable to see some pers switched from one DEU to another.



that seems so random. why does it even matter anyway?  

I'm really going to have to stop asking why so much aren't I?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> that seems so random. why does it even matter anyway?



Thats outside of your control......for now its "over-thinking"



> I'm really going to have to stop asking why so much aren't I?



Asking "why ?" is fine, you just have to know that sometimes you will not understand the answer. Dont over-think it as it is outside of your control.


----------



## newmet (13 Jan 2009)

Hey Lil_T; 
I hope the process isn't driving you too crazy.  Yes, most environmental training will take place between your BMQ and QL3 or BOQ (Basic Occupational Qualification) training.  I am an Air Force trade as a Meteorological Technician and the process is changing after this pilot BOQ course.  New Met techs will have to do SQ and the Basic Air course before BOQ.  We are also ALL being posted to Gagetown.  So much for being Air Force :S  Purple trades matter very little in the military, definitely sent to where you are needed and you will take the course required for whatever element you have to work with.  When I am sent to ship I will then have to take my Navy Environmental Training.
Don't worry about what's going to happen after basic, just put your head down and focus on one day at a time, the military will do what they want :S   I know how you are feeling though, I was living the "what if" life last year.  "What if" I get accepted, "What if" I pass/fail basic, "What is" I make the list for this next course.... It never ends, just live in the now and enjoy yourself where and when you can.
Good luck, I hope your offer comes in soon and you get the first bit of insanity over with quickly.  "Living the dream"


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

yeah, I have to keep reminding myself that I'm living the dream.  It's almost painful and sickening when you're thisclose to something you've wanted for 13/14 years.

CDN Aviator - I'm going to apply that now.  Else I'm just going to drive myself crazy in the coming weeks and I don't want that kind of medical category before I even get started.  :-\


----------



## highlander85 (26 Apr 2009)

I will be joining the military full time in jan 2010- when i am finished basic training do they send me right away to start my medic training?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2009)

highlander85 said:
			
		

> when i am finished basic training do they send me right away to start my medic training?



Maybe, maybe not. Alot can happen between now and Jan 2010.


----------



## Lil_T (27 Apr 2009)

*looking back at my old posts*  man I was neurotic.  

Now, I'm just waiting and annoyed and waiting.  ;D


----------



## Marinero2008 (27 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Now, I'm just waiting and annoyed and waiting.  ;D



So, how long exactly have you been waiting?


----------



## Lil_T (27 Apr 2009)

since February - but since I couldn't go anywhere due to hubby being deployed, I told the MCC and file manager that I couldn't leave til May.   So I wait.  I'm just annoyed now that the June BMQs are starting to fill up and still no phone call.  I know there's still time - and I'm not really upset about it - just annoyed.  

I don't even know why, it's not like there's anything close to consistency in the CF at all. (speaking purely from personal experience)


----------



## Marinero2008 (28 Apr 2009)

Lil_T, 
I know how you feel. I am waiting since February...of last year!  ;D  It's been over 14 months since I applied. But I got the word yesterday that I will be merit listed this week. So it could be that the waiting part will be over soon.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Apr 2009)

14 months???  Sweet Jesus on a piece of toast.  I hope it will all be over soon.  

I'm a bundle of nerves this week anyway.  A little more information would be nice to have.


----------



## mariomike (28 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> 14 months???  Sweet Jesus on a piece of toast.



 :rofl: I never heard that before! 
Relax, you'll do fine.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Apr 2009)

;D thanks


----------



## Marinero2008 (28 Apr 2009)

Lil_T,  I a have question for you if it's ok. Sending you PM.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Apr 2009)

back at ya!


----------



## Marinero2008 (29 Apr 2009)

Got it. Thanks a bunch!  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (29 Apr 2009)

my pleasure


----------

